# Norco DH 2011 Ersatzteile?



## AlbertFat (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe in der letzten Saison jemanden mit einem Norco DH 2011 gesehen, der sich damit ziemlich übel hingelegt hat. Das Bike hatte einige Schäden (aber nur große Lackschäden. Risse glaube ich nicht). Zumindest habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, was passiert eigentlich, wenn ein Norco DH 2011 kaputt geht? Hat Norco da noch Ersatzteile, weil das Modell wird ja nichtmehr gebaut? Wie läuft das ab, wenn ich meinen Rahmen schrotten würde?


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Januar 2013)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe in der letzten Saison jemanden mit einem Norco DH 2011 gesehen, der sich damit
> ziemlich übel hingelegt hat. Das Bike hatte einige Schäden (aber nur große Lackschäden.
> Risse glaube ich nicht). Zumindest habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, was passiert eigentlich,
> ...



Hi Albert

Läuft der Schaden unter Garantie (was bei einem üblen Sturz ja nicht der Fall ist), 
ersetzt Norco das betroffene Teil während 5 Jahren. Sollte kein entsprechendes 
Ersatzteil mehr vorrätig sein, kriegt der Kunde ein der Kategorie entsprechendes 
Modell neueren Jahrgangs. Für Räder aus dem Jahre 2011 hat Norco gemäss 
den uns vorliegenden Infos jedoch noch praktisch alle Ersatzteile an Lager. 

Für solche Fälle, wie du sie schilderst, und die nicht unter Garantie fallen, 
würdest du dich am besten mit deinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, der mit 
Norco Deutschland abklären würde, was sie dir anbieten könnten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertFat (21. Januar 2013)

Perfekte Antwort! Danke


----------

